# Shipping question



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Can I safely mail soap in a flat rate envelope? It looks like I can fit 8 bars in but I'd want to reinforce the top with tape. I know some POs balk at that but I *think* mine will take it. Anybody ship like that?


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Use only a small amount of tape and call your local USPS to make sure.

The envelopes usually have good adhesive.

Amanda Lee


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I have sent soap in Flat Rate envelopes (to friends not customers). However, it's only ever been 3-4 bars max. I would send your order in a Flat Rate box and not take the risk of an envelope. And yes... I used lots of tape. Not sure why you wouldn't. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use only boxes for soap


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, thanks. I'm going to see how 6 bars fit. I think the top will close much better with that amount. I have a customer asking for as much as I can fit in a flat rate envelope.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be concerned that they would get banged up. I would make your customer aware of this when quoting her the price for a USPS Flat Rate Envelope.

Sara


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

My local Postmaster told me that the flat rate envelope must close naturally for whatever is in there.
I have gotten soap in a flat rate envelope, but it was the sliced bars not the big rectangular bars
that some here make. 

I usually figure that the flat rate boxes are the best deal for soap purchases. The envelopes would
be more for just getting a sample bar or two.

Trisha


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I ship 3 bars in flat rate envelopes. It's the cheapest shipping I can offer for those who want to try 1 to 3 bars. Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

We ship in Flat Rate Envelopes, if it will fit. No more than 6 of my bars (which are half the size of most people's bars). Dad uses flute in it to stiffen it up and keep the soap safe. Ditto what Trisha's post master said.
My customers have said the bars arrive safe and sound.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, I tried again and 6 fit well enough so the flap closes fine. I did tell the cust. there was a chance they could get dinged up in transit as I didn't think there was room for any sort of padding. My bars are not a big as the MM bars. What is 'flute'?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I am guessing it is a fluted plastic.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Flute is thick cardboard used for shipping.
Dad has it on hand for shipping books.


----------

